# Dog dryers



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

K9III is over kill for 1 dog but the K9II is great and won't need any wiring. My house is also a 1950's but not on a breaker panel. It did not require a dedicated circuit. But if the weather permits, I would suggest you use it outside... at least the 1st time. It will blow off most of the undercoat which is great but will certainly fill up your grooming space. Worth every penny to me but I have multiple goldens. I also purchased a grooming table, relatively inexpensive and is much easier on the back.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Was going to say anything between CC Kool Dry and K9II would work. And getting a grooming table is a necessity (because you will otherwise be chasing your dog around the house). 

If your dog's coat is truly curly - no amount of blow drying is going to keep that straight. You can work on it and see if you can train it to lie smooth, but honestly minimizing the cowlicks and bed-hair is going to be your goal vs having the coat look like a show dog's coat.

Many of the show dogs out there have been bred to have mostly straight coats. You'll have some flips around the shoulders and waves here or there, but mainly they have straight hair no matter what the grooming routine is (or isn't). 

When people complain about or embrace wavy coats - in what I've seen, it's sometimes mainly just bed hair. <= The equivalent is me washing my hair, and putting it in a bun before I go to bed. If I do that, my hair is like 3-4 inches shorter in the morning because of curls. And I will have major waves for a couple days when I brush that out. 

I have to run to set up at a show (hour drive, yay) - but mainly pointing out that whatever dryer you have, you have to know how to dry your dog in the most efficient way possible.

I blow backwards (tail to head and belly up) to get water out of the undercoat. And I will blow in this one direction until there's no more water getting sprayed off. Then I blow the opposite way and smooth the coat down so it lays smooth. 

And I keep going back and forth until the coat is completely dry. 

With a CC Kool Dry - it takes about 30-40 minutes, give or take. 

I typically gently smooth an oil over the top coat to condition it after drying. Even though the dryer I use does not have a heater frying the hair, I still think too much drying can damage the coat. Other people spray other products into the coat to add moisture back to the coat. 

Anyway - gotta run.


----------



## G dog (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you for the bump up and getting me in the right place.


----------



## G dog (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you for your time and attention to my question. I sincerely appreciate it. You didn't have to take the time to be extra helpful, but you did. Thanks again.
First, a wavy back isn't the end of the world and he'll be just as lavishly loved and adored either way.
I'd say he's more wavy, than curly. It's just down the top of his back. Recently I had him properly show groomed by a pro and he was just so handsome and the wavy back was smooth. The pro said the coat would get better over time with training. They also said they would let me watch a bit next time and provide some tips. (It's safe to say I'll be back often enough for a proper grooming. The dryer is for the in betweens.) I do understand that a pro's technique with a mouse sized dryer is likely to yield a better result than a green as grass amateur (me) with an air cannon. I really, completely grasp that concept and would not want to diminish the skill/art/expertise developed through years/decades of learning and experience. But I figured I'd give it a shot. Bonus points as the dryer will blow out the undercoat and, for a while, there's less shedding.
Thanks again and good luck at your show.


----------



## G dog (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you for your suggestion. I will look at the K-9 II.


----------



## Remy (Feb 7, 2019)

I have a Metro Vac Air Force. It works great, money very well spent, but it's loud.


----------

